# Ordered the SleekEZ



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

I ordered the SleekEZ last week in the 5". It just came the other day, but they sent the 10" and I was told to just keep that one. Well, I used it for the first time last night and it is fantastic!!! You'll love it! It worked wonders on my shedding beast of a pony!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I also ordered one and it is really nice.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I LOVE my sleek ez, I actually just got a new one a few days ago because my other one grew legs :?, here are the results of 5 minutes of work on my moms horse, fyi is belly still has clumps because the jerk tried to kick me when I tried to get them off. Next time I'll have a halter on him so I can correct him better for his jerk behavior.

I got a ton of hair off my old guy too, but I forgot to take pics this year(have some from last year or 2 years ago tho)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

That's it. I've had one of these on my wishlist for forever now. I'm ordering it


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I love my SleekEZ! It works great and gets so much hair off. Henny likes how the blade takes care of his itches, too. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilmama826 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just ordered mine as well! Super excited, lol!!


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

I got in the mail a couple days ago and LOVE it! Took the hair right off the hairy beast! Also worked AMAZING on my SILs ChiPom who when she walks by you your covered in hair lol With all the hair in a pile it looked like I shaved her.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I just keep a couple fine tooth hack saw blades in the tack room. They're a little more tiresome on the fingers because of the small grip area, but work exactly the same for super super cheap.


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

ARe these somewhat like a furminator? Ive never heard of them. Love my furminators though


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It is basically a hacksaw blade in a handle. It is worth the money because all the edges have been rounded off, it is easy to use, easy to hold, very sturdy, and it works well. The materials may not have cost much, but the design is excellent. It would be a lot of trouble to try to set up to make one that nice yourself.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Celeste said:


> It is basically a hacksaw blade in a handle. It is worth the money because all the edges have been rounded off, it is easy to use, easy to hold, very sturdy, and it works well. The materials may not have cost much, but the design is excellent. It would be a lot of trouble to try to set up to make one that nice yourself.


It's actually pretty easy  my old barn owner has been making them for about 15 years, takes him about 15 minutes per blade. He makes a ton and leaves them in our common grooming areas. The sleekez is the same thing, with a fancier name


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My welder hubby gave me all his used hacksaw blades. Being a bit dull for his needs they were perfect for grabbing loose hair. Now I don't do that as horses need that hair in the event of cold inclement weather like we just had. I'll leave it to the horse to decide. They have access to a sand riding ring and that's where they head to indulge is lots of rolling.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Furminator is a clipper blade, it clogs quicker and you constantly have push the lever to push the clogged hair out. The Sleekez grabs more hair, although I find the furminator works better on the stomach, griddle blocks work best on legs and head, I have the whole arsenal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I absolutely love my SleekEZ!!! I can't say enough good things about it. Every barn I'm at with my horse, it gets passed around every fall and spring and they all love it. A lot of people end up buying it after they use it or see how well it works with my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Love the SLEEKEZ!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Would a SleekEZ bother a sensative skinned mare?


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Would a SleekEZ bother a sensative skinned mare?


My mare is your typical sensitive OTTB and she loves when I use the sleekEZ on her, she hates the metal shedding combs


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

CCH said:


> I just keep a couple fine tooth hack saw blades in the tack room. They're a little more tiresome on the fingers because of the small grip area, but work exactly the same for super super cheap.


Thanks to this forum, I introduced wife and daughter to hacksaw blades. They couldn't be more pleased. I on the other hand am coughing up pony and QH hair balls, apperently I was down wind. Shedding season makes me like TB even more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> My mare is your typical sensitive OTTB and she loves when I use the sleekEZ on her, she hates the metal shedding combs


Good to know. My gal is almost done shedding out but I might buy one for next year... she absolutely detests being brushed in any way or form, even with a soft dandy, but she might not mind if I'm helping her out xD


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

*SleekEZ*

I just got my SleekEZ yesterday from Jeffers Equine and I love it. One of my geldings was falling asleep while I used this on him. It works great and didn't cost more than $20, so I'm very happy


----------

